# Eden project bike bash



## Kiwiavenger (28 Apr 2013)

https://www.edenproject.com/blog/in...r-big-bike-bash-on-bank-holiday-monday-6-may/

Eden are allowing bikes to ride their "trails" on bank holiday Monday. I am tempted with it and take the MTB with trailer for little man to enjoy it (and try and create a few segments  )but have a blood donation about 11 ish so cant really make it


----------



## Lee_M (28 Apr 2013)

Im not trolling here honest, but have you checked that they will allow trailers? 

they do take up significantly more room than a solo bike


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Apr 2013)

Good point. Im sure the wife can handle both boys while I get to go on a jolly lol

edit: looking at the picture they have a tandem and a trike so shouldnt be too much of an issue


----------

